# Das gute alte Warcraft1



## Teron Gorefiend (17. März 2008)

Ok da mein thread ja leider geschlossen wurde (hier hat keiner sinn für humor) poste ich hier mal drin.

ich habe mal mit dos box ein video über Warlocks und Magier in Warcraft1 gemacht, wens interessiert kann sich das gute alte Warcraft1 ja mal anschauen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WB4TzK3Exuw
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=u9tz6LdYU6I&...feature=related

bevor gleich irgendwelche flames kommen ohne dieses Spiel hätte es WOW nie gegeben.

(ich hoffe hier kann ich den thread wenigstens posten)


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Willkommen in Gott & die Welt. Ja hier darfst du deinen Beitrag posten.

Leider habe ich nie WC1 gezockt aber hab noch WC2 + 3 zu Hause rumliegen.

Und Hexer sind nunmal Imba das gibt es nichts drann zu rütteln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Ich hab leider auch nie WC1 gezogt. Aber WC3 + TFT. Das war nice. Muss ich mal wieder machen.


----------



## claet (17. März 2008)

vllt is mein monitor an der arbeit hier zu schlecht, aber in der geschwindigkeit erkenn ich ja mal gar nix .. schade, hab erst mit wc3 angefangen


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (17. März 2008)

claet schrieb:


> vllt is mein monitor an der arbeit hier zu schlecht, aber in der geschwindigkeit erkenn ich ja mal gar nix .. schade, hab erst mit wc3 angefangen



wenn du nett bittest könnte ich es auch mit normalem speed reinstellen


----------



## claet (17. März 2008)

ich probiers erstmal daheim an nem gescheiten monitor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (17. März 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: Cheater!


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins: Cheater!



Was hast das denn mit cheaten zu tun?


----------



## nalcarya (17. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Was hast das denn mit cheaten zu tun?


Guck mal beim zweiten Video... ich hab auch nen entsprechenden Kommentar bei youtube druntergeschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (17. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Ich sag nur eins: Cheater!




glaub mir ich habe das orginal war.exe und nicht war_hack.exe genutzt. Man kann es sich kaum vorstellen wenn man sich die Werte der Einheiten anschaut. 

Knight (der viel Gold kostet) 90HP 5 Armor 14 Schaden und dagegen ein Daemon der man beliebig oft beschworen konnte 300HP 0 Armor 65 Schaden, glaub mir die Werte sind so ich ahbe nix verstellt etc

Edit: Achso ihr meint den Sallz Shears cheat, ne der ist nur dafür da, damit man die ganze karte sieht, den bräuchte ich eigendlich gar nicht, da die Gegner mich eh immer nur von einer Seite aus angriffen, ich habe den nur benutzt, damit man das video besser sehen kann.


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

Kannst du mir vllt einen Link geben wie ich das Spiel mal zocken kann?


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

Das musst du schon kaufen aber es ist mitterweilen schon ein Sammlerstük, wird also nicht mehr produziert.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das musst du schon kaufen aber es ist mitterweilen schon ein Sammlerstük, wird also nicht mehr produziert.



Hab es leider auch nie gezockt .. aber zum Runterladen hab ich es Legal und Illegal noch nirgends gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja wc3 durchgezockt mit addon aber die Grafik war ja hammer damals *rOfL*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (17. März 2008)

Junge, verarschen kann ich mich alleine. Direkt zu Beginn der Mission kommt die Konsolennachricht: "Cheats aktiviert" das sagt doch alles oder?

NACHTRAG: Dann pack es mal in normaler Geschwindigkeit rein, denn so glaube ich eher an nen "OneHitKill"-Cheat als an etwas anderes, denn genau so sieht es aus: Dem WCI-Equivalent zu "whosyourdaddy"


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (17. März 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Junge, verarschen kann ich mich alleine. Direkt zu Beginn der Mission kommt die Konsolennachricht: "Cheats aktiviert" das sagt doch alles oder?
> 
> NACHTRAG: Dann pack es mal in normaler Geschwindigkeit rein, denn so glaube ich eher an nen "OneHitKill"-Cheat als an etwas anderes, denn genau so sieht es aus: Dem WCI-Equivalent zu "whosyourdaddy"



ich habe zu beginn sallz shears eigegeben damit die ganze karte sichtbar wird, falls du mir niht glaubst 
http://www.spieletipps.de/cp_1310_0/
wonach sah das eher aus: sallz shears oder  there can be only one

und zur not schau einfach in die war_edit.exe rein


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (20. März 2008)

Schade gibts sonst hier keine die Warcraft1 gezocktt haben bzw. immer noch spielen?


----------



## Dogar (20. März 2008)

ich spiels noch immer hin und wieder.

wusst aber bis heut nich das man Cheaten kann dort.


----------



## nalcarya (20. März 2008)

Ich hab soeben Warcraft III nochmal installiert und angefangen, I hab ich gar nciht und hatte es auch nie. Aber II hab ich mir irgendwann mal für 3,95€ gekauft, das müsste noch irgendwo rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teron Gorefiend (21. März 2008)

ist nur scheiße das man das IPX protokoll braucht um das per Lan zu zocken, oder gibts da ne Alternative?

übers internet kann man das glaube ich nur über nen null Modem zocken (was immer das auch ist)


----------



## Tikume (21. März 2008)

Weiss noch ales rauskam und ich es bei nem Freund sah. Ich fands langweilig ^^ 
Ging mir bei Doom aber genauso.


----------



## airace (30. März 2008)

hehe schade das es nicht mehr verkauft wird würde einfach mall so wegen der story spielen^^


----------

